# Seven dead in shooting at Sikh temple



## Ronnie T (Aug 5, 2012)

As a Christian, what are your thoughts and reactions to hearing of this occurring today (Sunday)????

.


----------



## mtnwoman (Aug 6, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> As a Christian, what are your thoughts and reactions to hearing of this occurring today (Sunday)????
> 
> .



It's scary.


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 6, 2012)

I think we should allow CC in church.


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 6, 2012)

Me too....

I'm also repulsed by the new "norm" that we are seeing in our country.  Let's be honest...how many of us where shocked when we heard the news?  Would that have been the case 15 years ago?

The new norm is that the US is slowly becoming just like many other countries around the world.  Terrorism within our borders is becoming "normal".


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 6, 2012)

It made me very sad.  It would be tragic regardless of who the victims were, but this seemed like an act of total ignorance based on social or religious affiliation....which makes it no better or worse, just.....sad.


----------



## Ronnie T (Aug 6, 2012)

It just goes to prove that America is not what we sometimes say it is.  We want it to be what it use to be, but it just ain't so.  Certainly I hope this man acted alone and no one will attempt to justify what he did, but I'm afraid it's still a mark against American society.

My prayers are with all those who's lives have been hurt by this man.

I'm interested to hear what his twisted justification will be.


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 6, 2012)

"they ain't like me" or "just giving them a dose of their own medicine" will likely be the answer he gives.

I'm just hoping he doesn't pull out the ever popular "God told me to..."


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 6, 2012)

Huntinfool said:


> I'm just hoping he doesn't pull out the ever popular "God told me to..."



....can you imagine the threads that will pop up if he does....good grief.


----------



## hunter rich (Aug 6, 2012)

Huntinfool said:


> Me too....
> 
> I'm also repulsed by the new "norm" that we are seeing in our country.  Let's be honest...how many of us where shocked when we heard the news?  Would that have been the case 15 years ago?
> 
> The new norm is that the US is slowly becoming just like many other countries around the world.  Terrorism within our borders is becoming "normal".



^^ This...along with teen pregnancy, Saggy pants, Welfare abuse...add infinitum...


----------



## hunter rich (Aug 6, 2012)

Huntinfool said:


> "they ain't like me" or "just giving them a dose of their own medicine" will likely be the answer he gives.
> 
> I'm just hoping he doesn't pull out the ever popular "God told me to..."



I dont think "He" will be giving any reason...I believe the Police took him out.


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 6, 2012)

Oh yeh....forgot about that.  Let's hope, then, that he didn't leave a manifesto that says it!


----------



## StriperAddict (Aug 6, 2012)

Something went horribly wrong with this ex-Army man who had such high praise and commendations for his service.  White supremacy is a blemish on our society, and I won't judge or speculate how he turned in that direction.
I imagine his parents are devistated. (I cannot judge them either.) My hope is that they will understand God's mercy/grace and love in spite of this terrible act of their son.  Prayers for them and all those families affected by the shooting...


----------



## mtnwoman (Aug 6, 2012)

JB0704 said:


> It made me very sad.  It would be tragic regardless of who the victims were, but this seemed like an act of total ignorance based on social or religious affiliation....which makes it no better or worse, just.....sad.



I agree.


----------



## formula1 (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re:*

My thoughts are very similar to those when I heard of the Colorado shooting. There are demons and spiritual wickedness influencing whomever they can to kill and destroy.  Believers might want to pray and battle them by the Holy Spirit in heavenly places so that they might not come to your town. We might also want to add urgency to our mission and give Christ to others before they become victims, as none of us know our days.

I also feel for the families who lost someone they love.  It is these who must carry on.  Hpoefully all of them will somehow find their strength in Christ through this tragedy.


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 7, 2012)

When I hear things like this, I think of this verse

1 Peter 5:8

New International Version (NIV)

8 Be alert and of sober mind. Your enemy the devil prowls around like a roaring lion looking for someone to devour.


----------



## mountainraider68 (Aug 7, 2012)

They took the bible and prayer out of our schools what do they expect would happen? Guns arnt the problem weapons of any kind are not the problem! Its soceity in general! Like most people dont think of it in out generation , But we go and watch movies that use Gods name in vain. If they had any clue how amazing and holy his name is they could fall over dead where they stood from saying it the way they do! If it were the 1950s and we seen a show or movie using his name ppl would run out screaming crying why is this happening!?! But were just being brainwashed everyday by all these things and making them a normality to sin. As a young man thats in love with God its hard to keep a steady relationship with him as i am bombbarded with sin and things that make my Gods stomach turn. When im just wanting to please him and seek him out everyday! This world is getting worse fast so make sure that your doing all you can to please God and win souls for him, Worship him and praise him as much as you can because he is worthy! Lets be the light and salt of the earth and just pray my Jesus makes it back soon! Just some thoughts from a young man in love with CHRIST!


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 7, 2012)

mountainraider68 said:


> They took the bible and prayer out of our schools what do they expect would happen?



Welcome to the fray

....but....I don't think that prayer in school and the Bible in school is the issue.

Our children aren't supposed to learn about the Bible at school.  The main place for them to learn it isn't even at church.

The place children are to learn the Bible and to learn of Christ's love for the church is in the home.  Parents are the issue.  We have a responsibility to train up our children to love God.  It is easy to see in our society today that parents have neglected that responsibility and would rather farm off their child rearing to the local daycare and VBS.


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 7, 2012)

mountainraider68 said:


> They took the bible and prayer out of our schools what do they expect would happen? Guns arnt the problem weapons of any kind are not the problem! Its soceity in general! Like most people dont think of it in out generation , But we go and watch movies that use Gods name in vain. If they had any clue how amazing and holy his name is they could fall over dead where they stood from saying it the way they do! If it were the 1950s and we seen a show or movie using his name ppl would run out screaming crying why is this happening!?! But were just being brainwashed everyday by all these things and making them a normality to sin. As a young man thats in love with God its hard to keep a steady relationship with him as i am bombbarded with sin and things that make my Gods stomach turn. When im just wanting to please him and seek him out everyday! This world is getting worse fast so make sure that your doing all you can to please God and win souls for him, Worship him and praise him as much as you can because he is worthy! Lets be the light and salt of the earth and just pray my Jesus makes it back soon! Just some thoughts from a young man in love with CHRIST!



Good post my man!


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 7, 2012)

rjcruiser said:


> ....but....I don't think that prayer in school and the Bible in school is the issue.
> 
> Our children aren't supposed to learn about the Bible at school.  The main place for them to learn it isn't even at church.



I agree.

Regardless of your faith, or lack of it, a child's education is ultimately the parent's responsibility.


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 7, 2012)

mountainraider68 said:


> They took the bible and prayer out of our schools what do they expect would happen? Guns arnt the problem weapons of any kind are not the problem! Its soceity in general! Like most people dont think of it in out generation , But we go and watch movies that use Gods name in vain. If they had any clue how amazing and holy his name is they could fall over dead where they stood from saying it the way they do! If it were the 1950s and we seen a show or movie using his name ppl would run out screaming crying why is this happening!?! But were just being brainwashed everyday by all these things and making them a normality to sin. As a young man thats in love with God its hard to keep a steady relationship with him as i am bombbarded with sin and things that make my Gods stomach turn. When im just wanting to please him and seek him out everyday! This world is getting worse fast so make sure that your doing all you can to please God and win souls for him, Worship him and praise him as much as you can because he is worthy! Lets be the light and salt of the earth and just pray my Jesus makes it back soon! Just some thoughts from a young man in love with CHRIST!



I wish you hung out in the AAA forum a little more often.....things have been a bit dead in there lately.


----------



## Nastytater (Aug 7, 2012)

Honestly,Scares me to think that there are people like this walking our streets and are capable of doing this again. But what really scares me more,are the left wing nuts trying to use this for a political statement instead of regarding someone lost their lives due to just plain ignorance.


----------



## mountainraider68 (Aug 7, 2012)

JB0704 said:


> I wish you hung out in the AAA forum a little more often.....things have been a bit dead in there lately.



Whats the AAA fourm ive been a member for a coulple of years i think but never heard of it?


----------



## mountainraider68 (Aug 7, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Good post my man!



Thanks man i just try to please God the best i can! Haha im young i gotta put all this energy some where


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 7, 2012)

JB0704 said:


> I wish you hung out in the AAA forum a little more often.....things have been a bit dead in there lately.



Don't let Kahuna or Pinky hear you talkin' like that.


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 7, 2012)

mountainraider68 said:


> Whats the AAA fourm ive been a member for a coulple of years i think but never heard of it?



Atheists, Agnostics, and Apologetics......a fella as "bold" as you are would have a lot of fun down there


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 7, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Don't let Kahuna or Pinky hear you talkin' like that.





.....sometimes I forget they're watching.......our imaginary friends would be most unhappy if they read that......


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 7, 2012)

JB0704 said:


> .....sometimes I forget they're watching.......our imaginary friends would be most unhappy if they read that......


----------



## formula1 (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re:*

mountainraider68:

Appreciate the post and candid thoughts.

Although I agree with most that training a child in the Way is a parents responsibility, there was a day when the schools were a compliment to the parents responsibility rather than a detriment.  This is the problem with public education today.  It seeks to indoctrinate rather than educate against the will of majority of families. Society today is a product of this confusion.  

The good news...the harvest is plentiful!!!


----------



## ambush80 (Aug 7, 2012)

formula1 said:


> mountainraider68:
> 
> Appreciate the post and candid thoughts.
> 
> ...



You would NEVER do that, would you?


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 7, 2012)

ambush80 said:


> You would NEVER do that, would you?



I would. I plan to indoctrinate the Christian faith into my son. I do however think the public school system, of which I do not plan to send my son to, would not indoctrinate, but focus on education as Formula1 has indicated.


----------



## mountainraider68 (Aug 7, 2012)

JB0704 said:


> Atheists, Agnostics, and Apologetics......a fella as "bold" as you are would have a lot of fun down there



Haha ok i might have to jump on in down there!


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 9, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> It just goes to prove that America is not what we sometimes say it is.  We want it to be what it use to be, but it just ain't so.  Certainly I hope this man acted alone and no one will attempt to justify what he did, but I'm afraid it's still a mark against American society.
> 
> My prayers are with all those who's lives have been hurt by this man.
> 
> I'm interested to hear what his twisted justification will be.


You won't because he is dead.  You might hear what they "think" his motive was.  But it is quite simple.  He was crazy and disturbed.  It is that simple.


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 9, 2012)

dawg2 said:


> He was crazy and disturbed.  It is that simple.



^^^^This.  I have seen so much coverage of who he was, and what he believed, etc.  The truth is that non-crazy people don't do these things.


----------



## gordon 2 (Aug 10, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> It just goes to prove that America is not what we sometimes say it is.  We want it to be what it use to be, but it just ain't so.  Certainly I hope this man acted alone and no one will attempt to justify what he did, but I'm afraid it's still a mark against American society.
> 
> My prayers are with all those who's lives have been hurt by this man.
> 
> I'm interested to hear what his twisted justification will be.



 After a bit of discomfort,--I deleted my own words from my original post, for these my bros.

Isaiah 61:11

"For as the earth makes fresh things grow,
as a garden makes seeds spring up,
so will the Lord Yahweh make both integrity and praise
spring up in the sight of the nations."

To my mind and heart that integrity and praise is the knowledge and practice of justice according to the Lord-- this justice being the mother of peace. Now what of Jesus you say?  And my answer is "Was there any other more just?"


----------



## Jeffriesw (Aug 13, 2012)

dawg2 said:


> You won't because he is dead.  You might hear what they "think" his motive was.  But it is quite simple.  He was crazy and disturbed.  It is that simple.


----------



## Ronnie T (Aug 13, 2012)

dawg2 said:


> You won't because he is dead.  You might hear what they "think" his motive was.  But it is quite simple.  He was crazy and disturbed.  It is that simple.





JB0704 said:


> ^^^^This.  I have seen so much coverage of who he was, and what he believed, etc.  The truth is that non-crazy people don't do these things.



From the things I've read it seems that this massacre was the culmination of this man's life and beliefs.  Hate!  That sort of hate has to boil out some place and some way.
Hate causes a man to kill his children just so he can bring eternal pain to his wife.  
For me to call them crazy seems to take some of their blame away.

Don't forget that there are people in Atlanta who will shoot you dead on a sidewalk if you say something the wrong way........  And they won't lose a moments sleep.


----------

